# Motor City Haunt Club Garage Sale photos!!



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I did not even know about this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I realize this is a very old thread.... but is this an annual thing?


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe it is.


----------

